# Anyone been to the Sabine river yet ?



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Thinking of heading up there for a recon trip next week. Last year we had an excellant run. Hoping for a repeat this year. We been getting some generous amount of rain lately. I got a feeling the beginning of the run had just started. Thinking of launching closer to the lake delta and work my way up. Any info is appreciated. Feel free to pm me. Thanks!


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont see Jane at River Ridge posting any pic catches yet and that has always been the barometer for me. If its muddy and running, its real tough.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

SD Hawkins said:


> I dont see Jane at River Ridge posting any pic catches yet and that has always been the barometer for me. If its muddy and running, its real tough.


I've caught them in high strong running currents and muddy condition last year. If the fish are there I think I got a good chance at catching them . There's a specific way and pattern to catching those fish on different conditions. I learn that quick last year. No two trips are the same when condtions changes. And true Jane report is usually a good solid indication that run has started but that's Upstream. I'm thinking way down stream near the delta or even North portion of the lake. Guess I'll go explore. Planning on launching somewhere near Yellow Dog County Park and work my way south.







.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

We have two boats going. My friend is gonna work the upper river portions near River Ridge and I'm gonna work the very far South end of the river system. Hope we find them.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Sabine*

Did you go? What were results? I had a buddy go last week said the males were staging. Water was chocolate milk and river has been running about 7 to 8' high. From looms of things mid to end of Feb should be on... Water temp was still pretty cool.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

sharkbait-tx70 said:


> Did you go? What were results? I had a buddy go last week said the males were staging. Water was chocolate milk and river has been running about 7 to 8' high. From looms of things mid to end of Feb should be on... Water temp was still pretty cool.


Our plan is to go this weekend leaving Houston early a.m. Saturday morning. I caught fish last year when the river was high and flow and strong. The trick is to stay away from strong current to catch them. Rip raps closer to shore usually hold fish not wanting to fight strong currents. We caught a lot of male last year too more males than females and they were all big. Rain is forecast for all day Saturday. We still debating if we should go or not.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Pics of last year run to get you guys fired up. Sabine river is miles and miles long. I'm sure there's room for everyone seeking an adventures up there. No need to pot lick anyone spots. I do recommend anyone going up there for the first time to hire a guide. I never fish with Jane but heard Jane at River ridge camp ground will show you everything you need to know and she has a few tricks that will certainly have you catching fish easily. She is now booking for 2018 run. Check it out before it gets all filled up.

Guide
Jane Gallenbach
903 693-4441
903 407-0130
903-263-6271
903-693-7234
[email protected]


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Sabine*

I know Jane and Tom, they are good people and will put you on the fish. I heard there were good limits caught of males and females mixed out of the Trinity last weekend as well. Didn't hear where though.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Rain, or shine we are going late tonight. It's an ADVENTURE!! and an EXPLORATION trip!! We're just gonna let them VIBES tell us where to go and which part of the river we're gonna fish in. Just me and my son. We got the BAITS!! We got the persistent attitude. Now we just need to ROCK, AND ROLL!!


Y'all stay tuned for a water temps report, water clarity report, water level report, boat traffics on the river report, and of course, is the fish bitting report!! 

Anyone else going tomorrow and Sunday? maybe we can help each other out if we have engine or boat problems on the river and need a tow in.

QUESTION? nothing that relates to fishing. Is it legal to pack my pistol with me on the river? I am a conceal license carrier. ? If I get stop by a game warden would they get all mad and throw me in jail?


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Btw down to one boat going. Other boat is to big and heard the water level is low right now. 

Another Question anyone know where I can launch slightly upstream the delta of the river ? You know like where the lake meets the river ? ? I was thinking if they're not that far up they are sure to be staging near the river opening far upper portion of the lake. Don't know just getting all this vibes right now.


----------



## RossF (Jan 24, 2017)

brucevannguyen said:


> Btw down to one boat going. Other boat is to big and heard the water level is low right now.
> 
> Another Question anyone know where I can launch slightly upstream the delta of the river ? You know like where the lake meets the river ? ? I was thinking if they're not that far up they are sure to be staging near the river opening far upper portion of the lake. Don't know just getting all this vibes right now.


Jane posted a limit of fish yesterday evening...they may be further upriver than you think....

Maybe launch at Logansport and go from there?


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Found this re: guns on boats---may have to be a lawyer to decipher this 

Sec. 46.02. UNLAWFUL CARRYING WEAPONS. (a) A person commits an offense if the person:
(1) intentionally, knowingly, or recklessly carries on or about his or her person a handgun or club; and
(2) is not:
(A) on the person's own premises or premises under the person's control; or
(B) inside of or directly en route to a motor vehicle or watercraft that is owned by the person or under the person's control.
(a-1) A person commits an offense if the person intentionally, knowingly, or recklessly carries on or about his or her person a handgun in a motor vehicle or watercraft that is owned by the person or under the person's control at any time in which:
(1) the handgun is in plain view, unless the person is licensed to carry a handgun under Subchapter H, Chapter 411, Government Code, and the handgun is carried in a shoulder or belt holster; or
(2) the person is:
(A) engaged in criminal activity, other than a Class C misdemeanor that is a violation of a law or ordinance regulating traffic or boating;
(B) prohibited by law from possessing a firearm; or
(C) a member of a criminal street gang, as defined by Section 71.01.
(a-2) For purposes of this section, "premises" includes real property and a recreational vehicle that is being used as living quarters, regardless of whether that use is temporary or permanent. In this subsection, "recreational vehicle" means a motor vehicle primarily designed as temporary living quarters or a vehicle that contains temporary living quarters and is designed to be towed by a motor vehicle. The term includes a travel trailer, camping trailer, truck camper, motor home, and horse trailer with living quarters.
(a-3) For purposes of this section, "watercraft" means any boat, motorboat, vessel, or personal watercraft, other than a seaplane on water, used or capable of being used for transportation on water.
(a-4) A person commits an offense if the person:
(1) intentionally, knowingly, or recklessly carries on or about his or her person a location-restricted knife;
(2) is younger than 18 years of age at the time of the offense; and
(3) is not:
(A) on the person's own premises or premises under the person's control;
(B) inside of or directly en route to a motor vehicle or watercraft that is owned by the person or under the person's control; or
(C) under the direct supervision of a parent or legal guardian of the person.
(b) Except as provided by Subsection (c) or (d), an offense under this section is a Class A misdemeanor.
(c) An offense under this section is a felony of the third degree if the offense is committed on any premises licensed or issued a permit by this state for the sale of alcoholic beverages.
(d) An offense under Subsection (a-4) is a Class C misdemeanor.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I just hate to be a victim of a car/boat jack and get buried in the woods some where. People don't think about this but it could happen. Guess I'll just call the game warden up in that area and ask.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

RossF said:


> brucevannguyen said:
> 
> 
> > Btw down to one boat going. Other boat is to big and heard the water level is low right now.
> ...


Yeah I heard too!!. I may launch somewhere near that areas. But like I said it's an exploration trip too. I want to see how far down or how far up they are right now. Thanks.


----------



## RossF (Jan 24, 2017)

brucevannguyen said:


> Yeah I heard too!!. I may launch somewhere near that areas. But like I said it's an exploration trip too. I want to see how far down or how far up they are right now. Thanks.


Good luck and have fun exploring...I'm sure you will find plenty no matter which direction you go.

On bigger rivers, it seems the whites move in earlier as they typically have further to travel to get to spawning grounds. Also, they are following the shad that move into the rivers.

Creek fishing is totally different...fish will stage near the mouths until the water is right and then, they make a quick mad dash to spawn.

Have seen this work this way with everything from white bass to salmon.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

"Swede" Johnson Recreational Park ??


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep call the GW, that way if you do run into him you can say, Warden ?? recall we spoke about this one the phone. Will clear your mind anyway, never know what happens in those backwaters, may run up on something you are not supposed to see or know about. You are right to be cautious.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Last year my friends had his kids there at the Sabine. His kids had a very close encounter with a large snake. Without hesitation snakes got shot. Just saying. Never know when you get into a situation when you need a side arm. People that is license to carry is law abiding citizens and out there to catch fish, not looking for troubles, but sometimes troubles come looking for you. Just saying.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

OK so I just contacted Game Warden Hill Matthew phone# 936-201-2586 at the Sabine area and he said it's absolutely OK to carry your fire arm on you concealed or openly in a holster. He said he's got no problem with it. His comments is just have your gun license with you because he'll probably ask for it and ask that we identified our self as carrying if they decide to check your boat. I will be carrying mine in a holster at my side the whole time I will be there


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Why is it every time when the weekend gets here the weather turns crappy. Made it to Sabine. Air temps 36 degrees. Im hoping this cold temps doesn't shut down the bite. Vibes says slow,slow,slow bait presentations.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

brucevannguyen said:


> Why is it every time when the weekend gets here the weather turns crappy. Made it to Sabine. Air temps 36 degrees. Im hoping this cold temps doesn't shut down the bite. Vibes says slow,slow,slow bait presentations.


I don't think it will affect yall much you are a 10%Fisherman. Looking for pics soon. Good Luck even though I know you don't need it.lol:fishy:
Fish On!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

As I promise a report. Day 1

Weather - cloudy and no rain till late evening.

Water temps - 50 degrees all day.

Water clarity - exceptional at some areas. Visibility 1.5' 

Water current - slow to moderately slow flow 

Water level - I think about 6' low. Not good for deep V boats. Suicidal!!

Boat traffics - I saw only three boats in my area the whole day.

Is the fish bitting ? I just got lucky. I Talk to two other boats and they caught nothing. I share some of my luck with one of those guy and he caught 25 fat ones.

Bait of choice. Tandem rig Roadrunner white and chartreuse with flashing blades slow slow slow rolled on the bottom.

Im not gonna disclose the place I launch or even a clue where I was fishing. Sorry guys. Don't want a hundred boat going to that one area because of my report and cause chaos for other fisherman in one area. Whites has started their migration into the river system. It's raining none stop right now. Hope it doesn't murks up the water and change the bite tomorrow.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

All of them are pigs MONSTERS!!. I don't have a scale so I don't know how heavy some of those monster weight but they are freaking HUGE!! No ice and I couldn't even close the lid on the cooler.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

We caught quite a few doubles too!!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Hell yeah - way to get after it Bruce!

I love that a majority of your pics always have your boy with you smiling.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Can you pm me GPS coordinates? j/k Very good report. I plan on going as soon as the weather and river conditions are right.



brucevannguyen said:


> As I promise a report. Day 1
> 
> Im not gonna disclose the place I launch or even a clue where I was fishing. Sorry guys. Don't want a hundred boat going to that one area because of my report and cause chaos for other fisherman in one area. Whites has started their migration into the river system. It's raining none stop right now. Hope it doesn't murks up the water and change the bite tomorrow.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Whites*

Buddies drove down from Dallas today and launched high up the river . Few males caught in two yrs. Pulled the boat and went down south twords the lake relaunched and with in 15 min were thick Into them as well. He said water is way down and low current so fish have not pushed up the river hard yet still low in the river system but they are there. They ended up limiting out in an hr. Pulled the boat and headed back to Dallas.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

sharkbait-tx70 said:


> Buddies drove down from Dallas today and launched high up the river . Few males caught in two yrs. Pulled the boat and went down south twords the lake relaunched and with in 15 min were thick Into them as well. He said water is way down and low current so fish have not pushed up the river hard yet still low in the river system but they are there. They ended up limiting out in an hr. Pulled the boat and headed back to Dallas.


Wow Dallas huh!! Day 2 we also limited out in a very short period of time. Launch at 8:30 and limited out by 9:30 . We didn't have to travel too far from the boat ramp. First stop and it was game on.We're driving home right now. Full report later.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Has anyone launched at River Ridge recently? Just wondering how the ramp is.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

*Day 2 at the Sabine*

All conditions were pretty much the same except for a beautiful warm sunny day. What little rain we had yesterday was not the rainmaker we were hoping for to raise the river level. The river did not even change color one bit. Still decent water clarity.If this dry spell continues, this year run might reserve itself for fisherman with flat bottom boats and kayakers. Anyway, it's on. Call Jane at River Ridge you won't regret that decision.

Btw I am giving away all the fish to my 80-year-old aunt. I will stuff her freezer full of fish. She lives by herself on a fixed income so I know she will be happy to receive these fish. What's left will also be given away. My hands are torn up because of all the fish I grabbed and unhook so I cannot clean fish.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

*Day 1 at the Sabine*

A few more pics from yesterday and today. Notice in one of the pics it was warm enough for my son to fish barefooted.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Way to go Bruce and Brandon, I had no doubt you'd find them!-Mike


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Here's another pics with the water background to give ya an idea what the water clarity looks like. An untrained eye would say the water is dirty but it's not. It's sandy bleached watercolor but clean. You can almost see a two-tone color depth change near the shore.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Here's a side scan shot of the Sabine River yesterday choke full of fish going past a drop off( hole). Can you guess what kind of fish these are? The river is loaded with all sorts of species of fish. I have not seen any one stretch of the river that is void of fish. I think this year will be very productive given that you figured out what they want.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Good job man you and your son put it on them.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I am going with huge white bass.
Great job Bruce!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Gofish2day said:


> I am going with huge white bass.
> Great job Bruce!


Very big white bass mixed in with alligator gar competing for that hole. You getting good at identifying fish on side scan Karl. Time to take that fancy ff of yours and head for the trinity river and check on the white bass. Those white bass in the Sabine is about the size of small hybrids.


----------



## kellis (Jun 27, 2016)

brucevannguyen said:


> Here's a side scan shot of the Sabine River yesterday choke full of fish going past a drop off( hole). Can you guess what kind of fish these are? The river is loaded with all sorts of species of fish. I have not seen any one stretch of the river that is void of fish. I think this year will be very productive given that you figured out what they want.










One if the fish about middle of this shot on the right side almost looks like a paddlefish to me. I'm not sure if the Sabine has any or not but the tail shape sure looks like one.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Gofish2day said:


> I am going with huge white bass.
> Great job Bruce!





kellis said:


> brucevannguyen said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a side scan shot of the Sabine River yesterday choke full of fish going past a drop off( hole). Can you guess what kind of fish these are? The river is loaded with all sorts of species of fish. I have not seen any one stretch of the river that is void of fish. I think this year will be very productive given that you figured out what they want.
> ...


You are probably right. Ive seen some caught in the trinity river. As for my comments that they are whites there's no proof. White specks on the screen is too big to be whites. I was just pulling my friend Karl legs. I try throwing rattle trap into that mess of fish but no taker. What I should of done is dead stick a bait right into there face, but I didn't want to waste any time getting to another area. What I saw was a lot of gar surfacing in that immediate spot so I assumed most of them white specks is gar fish .


----------



## kellis (Jun 27, 2016)

You get some really good shots. What units are you running and settings?


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

kellis said:


> You get some really good shots. What units are you running and settings?


First of all I want to say sir you got some really good eyes. I didn't see the paddle shap fish untill you brought it up then I zoomed in. You can see a very distinct shap of a paddle fish.

I have a humminbird helix 12. I dont mess with the settings other than the sensitivity settings and the chart speed settings. Straight out the box or push reset to factory default button and it still reads like it does. That's the thing about humminbird. Everyone thinks you have to do some major set up tunning but you don't. Bring me a unit straight out the box and I'll prove it to you. 
Sure you can get down to a fine thread of tunning a unit but for simplicity guys like me. Don't need to.


----------



## kellis (Jun 27, 2016)

brucevannguyen said:


> First of all I want to say sir you got some really good eyes. I didn't see the paddle shap fish untill you brought it up then I zoomed in. You can see a very distinct shap of a paddle fish.
> 
> I have a humminbird helix 12. I dont mess with the settings other than the sensitivity settings and the chart speed settings. Straight out the box or push reset to factory default button and it still reads like it does. That's the thing about humminbird. Everyone thinks you have to do some major set up tunning but you don't. Bring me a unit straight out the box and I'll prove it to you.
> Sure you can get down to a fine thread of tunning a unit but for simplicity guys like me. Don't need to.


Is it the new Helix 12 with Mega image? I have a Gen 1 Helix 9 SI, it is good but I haven't been able to get fish images that sharp out of yet.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

kellis said:


> brucevannguyen said:
> 
> 
> > First of all I want to say sir you got some really good eyes. I didn't see the paddle shap fish untill you brought it up then I zoomed in. You can see a very distinct shap of a paddle fish.
> ...


Nope just a regular unit like yours. I also have an 1199. Same deal. Don't have to setup nothing.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have seen gar school up so thick in river drop offs this time of year that you would hit them with your outboard. Some give you a decent jolt too when using tiller steer. I say gar and not stumps because it is human nature to glance back when you hit something, and I would see the gar.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Now if Toledo Bend stock hybrids and stripers in the lake then I would think different and would invest a lot more time to make sure they were not hybrids or stripers. But knowing Toledo doesn't have any I don't want to waste my time. I know white bass look a lot smaller than that.


----------

